# Light scratches



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Polished car today & have some small scratches any ideas to remove by hand ,I have some meguires scratch remover polish / cream but don't know if that will cause more marks :?:


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Come on guys suggestions please


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Ideally need machining out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above the Audi paint is very hard you will struggle to remove them by hand


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive got this stuff at home...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart-Evo ... 1e6a367f74

8)


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

TTchan said:


> Ive got this stuff at home...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart-Evo ... 1e6a367f74
> 
> 8)


How do you rate it Chan? Do you use it with a DA?

J


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Not what you want to hear but I have spent ££££'s on products over the years on scratch removers polish etc trying to remove by hand and they never worked very well at all. DA polisher is the way forward. You would be amazed with the results.....


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

+1 on the da


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

J•RED said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got this stuff at home...
> ...


Its quite good, it doesn't fade the scratches straight away but each time I use it, they fade more and more. I was told not to use a DA polisher as it gets quite Hot...doing it by hand seems to work ok though


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

rotary polishers get hot if you use it on the same area to long(not for beginner) but da head moves around and a lot safer to use.


----------

